# Back for the wrong reason (long post)



## girlwiththegolden (Dec 6, 2021)

Cancer sucks. I am glad Gracie made it through that scary experience and I hope your sweet girl continues to recover! Sending love from Canada 💕


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Wow, cudos to your boarding lady, not too many people would react just the right way she did, very impressive.
Good thoughts go to you and your girl, hope all goes well.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

She is beautiful. 🥰 Hugs and prayers while you are going through this. #CANCERSUCKS!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Loads of good thoughts for Gracie. I wish her a smooth recovery, lots of good days ahead, and hope that the imaging will show the chemo working. The only advice I can give you is to take it one week at a time. It is a hard thing with our Goldens, that dreaded cancer.


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

She is precious….keep us posted, we are here with you. Sending lots of love Gracie’s way (and yours)…


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words and support. I’m currently at IA State for her third dose of doxy and anxiously waiting the results of her u/s and X-rays. We will find out if the chemo is helping to slow the progression and if we will continue with the treatments. I’m a nervous wreck right now.


----------

